# Canadian Ladies



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

Any MEC shoppers out there? Does anybody know if the bigger stores are carrying Castelli this year? the Hali store didn't have anythign when I was there on Saturday.. that's probably a good thing since it meant that I didn't spend so much money.. but I really dig the fit of Castelli cycling gear.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

I know that stores like TO and Montreal had Castelli last year, and I don't know see why that would change. Did Hali have Castelli last year? Did you ask the staff?
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

wayneanneli said:


> I know that stores like TO and Montreal had Castelli last year, and I don't know see why that would change. Did Hali have Castelli last year? Did you ask the staff?
> Cheers, Wayne[/QUOTEI
> 
> I lived near Montreal last year so I became quite familiar with the Montreal store. Saturday was my first time at the Hali store.. I should have asked the staff but I wasn't really looking for bike stuff anyway


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

airforcegurl said:


> wayneanneli said:
> 
> 
> > I know that stores like TO and Montreal had Castelli last year, and I don't know see why that would change. Did Hali have Castelli last year? Did you ask the staff?
> ...


----------



## yiago (Dec 12, 2005)

*Mail order*

I live 600 kms from the nearest MEC but do as I do: order a bunch of stuff, try it on in the comfort of your own home and return what doesn't fit. Sounds like the good old days of Sears 

I like the Castelli gear too....the shorts are great.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Erm this might sound dumb but can't you check online for their stores or distributors? :idea:

Good luck.


----------



## yiago (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, you can check online or in the their catalogue where their stores are but each store carries different merchandise depending on size of building and where they are located. For example, Halifax is quite a small store and beside the ocean, so they carry more paddling gear, less cycling gear then say, Calgary. Each store can also carry items that are not available online or in the catalogue. The Castelli shorts are available to order online and in the catalogue but every store might not carry them.


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

Yah i checked teh website the other day to find a new selection of cycling gear. Yipee.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

airforcegurl said:


> Yah i checked teh website the other day to find a new selection of cycling gear. Yipee.


Coolios!

Guess it'll go with yer new bars and all eh?


----------

